# Wadena area



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Last month my brothers and I sold the land we had up north and purchased a chunk of property a little north of Wadena MN. Anyone hunt near here (zone 241 I think), how has it been the last couple years. I always seem to see lots of them around, but mostly does and yearlings, I haven't seen that big buck yet, hopefully the trail cams I setup last week will capture one.


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

I used to hunt 18 miles north of wadena. My grandfather had 60 acres, with a swamp in the middle. I extensively hunted it with a bow and rifle for two years, and had several trail cams set up. I also had food plots, and mineral sites.

I hate to break it to you but I never saw anything much bigger than a 4x4 while I hunted there, and for myself never a buck worth shooting.

The issue with that area is that there is a ton of off season poaching going on. Mostly by the residents. My grandfather flat out said that he could hear single shots fired throughout the year... essentially each shot was a deer being poached somewhere nearby.

My brother shot two does on our land which ran into the neighbors property, and a blood trail clearly showed this. When the neighbor came out wearing a shirt, boxers, and carrying a loaded gun saying those were his deer now that was the last I ever bothered to hunt there.

Anyways I hope you have better luck, but just be wary.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive been getting some good pictures back, a couple bucks that need another year or two to be wall worthy, but good to know about the poachers, I'll probably want to keep my trail cams up year long if that is the case.


----------



## bjeffv (Jul 25, 2008)

The poachers in that area I know are shooting out their back door/porch type of situation on their own land. That's how they get away with it. So you won't have to worry about them going into your property.

glad you are seeing some good ones.


----------

